# 1980 Dasher Diesel Wagon with AAZ



## levitening (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello all!

My 1980 Dasher wagon started out with a 1.5, then had a 1.6NA in it because the 1.5 block cracked due to overheating (the temp sensor didn't work, apparently!). The 1.6NA was a high miler, and ran for a while, but gave up recently. 

I was thinking of putting a 1.6TD in it, but then I found an AAZ for relatively cheap. I know people have put 1.6TD in the B1 Dasher, but has anyone put an AAZ in one? The 1.6TD I saw used a Quantum TD intake and exhaust manifold--which I hope I can find, but will the stock turbo that comes on a 1.9 fit a Quantum TD manifold? 

Any thoughts, hints, or questions welcome--this should be fun!


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

Here's my input:

I have a 1.6TD (CY from a Quantum) in my 1980 Dasher wagon. As far as swaps go it was rather straightforward. I ended up using a Quantum 1.6TD exhaust manifold & turbo and a VW Fox gas intake manifold. I swapped over the brackets and pulleys from my Dasher's stock 1.5L NA.

I don't know what European cars AAzs came in, but you'll have to look to those for the longitudinal-specific parts. Nothing here in North America came with a longitudinal AAZ.

Regarding fitting an AAZ into a Dasher, I can think of these potential issues:
- AAZ block is taller than a 1.6L block; I assume by about 16mm, like the ABA is taller than a 1.8L gas block
- due to the taller block the injection pump may hit the hood
- intake ports are a different shape in the AAZ head compared to 1.5/1.6 diesels and 8v counterflow gas, but if you're keeping the stock 1.9L intake manifold, no problem. I'm assuming the AAZ intake manifold and a Quantum TD exhaust manifold will not have any clearance issues.
- install a pilot bearing into the crankshaft (I assume there's a provision for it)
- transverse vs. longitudinal mounting (oil pan [can reuse your stock one because oil drain is in the block], oil pick up, oil filter flange, turbo oil feed line, turbo oil return, alternator mounting location, and again the exhaust manifold)
- also assuming the AAZ has all of the same mounting bosses for engine mounts as a 1.6TD (I don't see why it wouldn't), and that you have the proper mount brackets to bolt to the engine. I can't remember right now, but I think I may have used a combination of Dasher and Quantum engine mount brackets.

Regarding the turbo, the AAZs came with a much smaller turbo than the 1.6TDs, which I'm pretty sure had a different flange. I would vote for a Quantum TD exhaust manifold with Quantum/mk2 turbo, then make the oil feed and return lines (AAZs' oil return goes into the block vs. 1.6TDs which go into the oil pan).

I have a new Quantum downpipe, if you need one. It fit my Dasher with the 1.6TD installed with enough clearance around the tie rod. This clearance will shrink with a taller AAZ block.

Remember to talk to Giles at Performance Diesel Injection when it's time to rebuild your pump.

Glad to hear someone else is fixing up a Dasher :beer:


----------



## crsmp5 (May 26, 2005)

pump is in same place.... guy on vwdiesel.net is selling a quantium td set up... engine and all.. 

biggest issue is oil filter flange.. it is not angled and old one will not fit a aaz... will a audi 80 2.0 one fit.. no idea...


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

I am building a 1Y into a quantum to make it less thirsty 

Took the oil-filter-holder from an Audi 80 TDI (1Z). But here in europe you can find all Audi 80 parts you want...

All other parts come from a dead diesel out of a quantum.

I also bolted on the air intake, because it holds also the filter. I thougt it was a great idea, but is it true the intake ports are different? They looked exactly the same to me!


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

zollie said:


> ...is it true the intake ports are different? They looked exactly the same to me!


As far as I know, the 1.5L NA, 1.6L NA and 1.6L TD have round/oval intake ports that are the same as counter-flow 8v gasoline engines. The AAZ cylinder head has D-shaped intake ports with the flat side of the "D" on top.

8v gasoline (same as 1.6TD).
AAZ.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay, I did not take a close look at it, never knew this!

Going to check it out this weekend! 


But would it be a problem you think? A quantum diesel manifold bolted onto a 1900 Diesel engine?
Love the fact that the filter is in the manifold itself...


----------

